# how to connect 2 laptops running on different os



## deepak8286 (Oct 23, 2011)

i have two laptops one with win xp and other with win 7...

i want to transfer files from win xp to win 7 using lan cable.....

i configured the ip address but it asks for username and password..how do i handle this


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 23, 2011)

I will not be enough if you connect directly via normal LAN cable. Use a switch or a cross cable also read this-
How to setup remote desktop in windows 7 « Windows 7 Home


and watch this video-


Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]CL8NuI9C01M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RBX (Oct 23, 2011)

Navigate to Control Panel\All Control Panel Items\Network and Sharing Center\Advanced sharing settings

Depending on what location did you set for the network - Home, Office, or Public; select Home or Public and
set File and Printer Sharing to ON
and Password Protected Sharing to OFF

It'd work much better if you add the XP PC to Homegroup, that way you can easily Right Click the folders and select 'Share with > Homegroup' instead of navigating to Sharing Tab and setting permissions.

EDIT:
Easier method : Install *ipmsg.org/index.html.en on both machines.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Oct 24, 2011)

the easiest way to transfer files is by using teamviewer


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 24, 2011)

deepak8286 said:


> i have two laptops one with win xp and other with win 7...
> 
> i want to transfer files from win xp to win 7 using lan cable.....
> 
> i configured the ip address but it asks for username and password..how do i handle this



Use remote desktop connection app to share the files. This is the easiest way I know.


----------



## deepak8286 (Oct 25, 2011)

can any one plz provide the step by step guide to do so....i  new to computers

let the windows xp laptop be A and windows 7 laptop be B...

i have connected both thro lan cable and i want to transfer 6gb file from A to B


----------



## RBX (Oct 25, 2011)

If you have configured IP, my above procedure should work. I never needed sharing when I had XP so have no idea about it but if you turn password protected sharing OFF in Windows 7 and enable File Sharing, you should be able to view the files shared in Windows XP's My Network Places (?); Share the files using Sharing tab by accessing the properties of the folder in which the files lie or the destination you need to copy the files to (not applicable for Drives). Select Share, add 'everyone' from Drop Down menu and give Read/Write permission. 

Go to My Network Places and access the shared folder, copy the files from it or copy your files to it, depending on what you want to do. (Might need several refreshes for the Windows 7 device to appear in the network).

Also, remove the 'Everyone"'s read/write permission once you are done.


As for the easier way:
Install IP messenger on both machines, drag the files to msg window and select the user you want to send it. You'll get a notification on the destination machine, open it and select to save the files. Get them all in a folder before sending and send the entire folder for hassle free transfer.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Oct 25, 2011)

Here is the Teamviewer method
Install TV in both the pc's open then go to extras>Options there accept the option "connection in local networks"
now u can connect through the ip addresses & send file using the file transfer option


----------



## deepak8286 (Oct 28, 2011)

speed is only 1mb/s


----------

